# Was haltet ihr von dem Logo ?



## Flextone (29. Juli 2005)

Das ist nen Entwurf für eine Kunstserie die in gefallteter Form ausgegeben wird.

Ein ENTWURF


----------



## braungraphix (29. Juli 2005)

Gefällt mir schon gut aber ich denke es müsste noch was mit der grauen Schrift passieren es fehlt das gewisse Etwas. Werde mal überlegen und poste dann was. Vieleicht hast du auch noch andere Variationen?


----------



## Flextone (29. Juli 2005)

hi

bis lang nicht. aber lass mich deinen vorschlag wissen.


----------



## braungraphix (29. Juli 2005)

Wie wäre es wenn du die Schrift ein wenig schmäler machst und den ganzen einen leichten Schatten gibst mit dem grün was du verwendest!


----------



## Flextone (29. Juli 2005)

Mh,

ne schmalere Schrift wär bestimmt nen Versuch doch versteifen will ich mich auf den Schatten nicht. Soll ja generell druckfähig bleiben. Wer weiß was für Druckarten kommen.


----------



## Duddle (29. Juli 2005)

Gefällt mir als Laie gut. Ich empfinde aber die Gewichtung der linken unteren Ecke zu stark, als ob das ganze wie an einem Anker hängt der alles gleich nach unten zieht. Die Idee ist aber simpel und nett.

Als Anregung: Spontan ist mir bei der Knickecke aufgefallen, das man die doch testweise auch alleinig auf einen Buchstaben anwenden könnte (bspw. auf`s „T“).


Duddle


----------



## ivan4ever (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Versuch mal die beiden unteren Quadrate wegzulassen, sodaß nur noch das neben dem "F" da ist,

oder

Spiegle die beiden unteren Quadrate nach oben, dass müßte den Effekt den Duddle erwähnt hat wieder aufheben.

Das sind zwei Varianten die ich mir vorstellen könnte.

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

c ya


----------



## Jens B. (29. Juli 2005)

Ich find das Logo gut, nur das grün sollte weg, das gefällt mir garnicht...


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2005)

Mir gefällt grade das Grün sehr gut!


----------



## Jens B. (29. Juli 2005)

Naja, ich mag grün generell nicht, vielleicht liegts daran...


----------



## Ellie (29. Juli 2005)

Moin,

wie schaut es aus, wenn die umgeklappten Ecken alle zum Fuß des F hin angeordnet sind?

*probiere mal*

LG,
Ellie


----------



## ellion (30. Juli 2005)

Mach die unteren Ecken weg und ein wenig mehr Abstand zu Schrift, dann lass es so. Zuviel ist nie gut!

Das sieht schon richtig klasse aus


----------



## Chrisu (2. August 2005)

Moinsen,

das Logo sieht ja ansich ganz gut aus. Ein Problem wirst du aber vermutlich doch damit bekommen. Wenn du die beiden "weißen" Blätter auf der linken Seite anschaust, da sind sehr dünne Linien außen herum. In der Größe in der du das Logo hier zeigst, ist da ja noch OK. Wenn du jetzt das Logo aber auf 50% (oder 25%) verkleinerst, dann sieht es nicht mehr gut aus mit den Linien. Aus diesem Grund ist die Skalierbarkeit deines Logos nicht wirklich gegeben (wobei das ganze bei einem Druck nicht so schlimm ist, am Bildschirm aber schon). Mach die Linien auf jeden Fall etwas stärker. Denn ein gutes Logo braucht man von sehr klein bis auch teilweise sehr groß. Als Mindestgröße würde ich schon sagen, dass es bis ca. 2-3 cm gut erkennbar sein sollte.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

ivan4ever hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Versuch mal die beiden unteren Quadrate wegzulassen, sodaß nur noch das neben dem "F" da ist,
> 
> ...



... gute idee, sonst ein super-logo, chrisu (letzter beitrag über diesem) sagt da was richtiges


----------



## Pullmann (11. August 2005)

Du solltest  in einem Logo auch möglichst keinen Schatten verwenden!


----------



## ellion (11. August 2005)

Pullmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du solltest  in einem Logo auch möglichst keinen Schatten verwenden!




Also ih hätte jetzt gedacht, dass der nur zur Präsentation da ist, aber nicht zum Logo gehört


----------



## metty (18. August 2005)

Also, meiner Meinung ist das schon sehr schick. Mir gefällt diese Grau/Grün kombination.
Allerdings erinnern mich diese Blätter mit dem Knick an das PDF Logo von Adobe. Auch wenn der Knick da nicht so stark bzw. groß ausgeprägt ist...







mfg kniedel


----------



## Mamphil (18. August 2005)

Hi!



			
				kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings erinnern mich diese Blätter mit dem Knick an das PDF Logo von Adobe. Auch wenn der Knick da nicht so stark bzw. groß ausgeprägt ist...


Den Knick findest du bei praktisch jedem Datei-Icon, welches eine Seite darstellt: alle Office-Dateien haben es beispielsweise auch, genauso wie HTML-Dokumente (die mit Firefox verknüpft sind)...

Mamphil


----------



## metty (18. August 2005)

Ja mag sein....nur das hat mich jetzt als erstes an PDF erinnert.
Bei Firefox kenn ich das Icon grade nicht und Office von MS benutze ich nicht


----------

